# Planted Tank Proudness! - Pics Only Thread



## TheAnswerIs42




----------



## Argus

Isn't that what the photography forum is for?


----------



## 10kredline

Argus said:


> Isn't that what the photography forum is for?


^^..lol


----------



## Liplant




----------



## Darkblade48

I cleaned up this thread once. Please be reminded that inappropriate comments, insults to other users etc are not permitted on the forums.


----------



## AquaAurora




----------



## Mikeygmzmg

That hydrocotyle looks so awesome Aqua Aurora, i miss having that plant in my tanks! I need to get some again.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

*Zzzz*

-___-


----------



## AquaAurora

Mikeygmzmg said:


> That hydrocotyle looks so awesome Aqua Aurora, i miss having that plant in my tanks! I need to get some again.


Should have mentioned that sooner, I just sold off some yesterday on another forum. Will be a while before I have enough to sell again. Its not growing much vertically int eh 10g so I don't feel the need to trim it much.


----------



## anastasisariel

I love that globe

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

anastasisariel said:


> I love that globe
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Thank you its an 8g "jumbo bubble bowl" (14"h 16"d) can get on amazon or Ebay


----------



## quiquik

My 50 gallon after starting the hobby 2 years ago with fake plants and very little knowledge. Thank you TPT members.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

Looks so good quick. I like how you shaped the wisteria.


----------



## quiquik

Mikeygmzmg said:


> Looks so good quick. I like how you shaped the wisteria.


Yup had a lot more in there not to long ago and decided to make room for other plants. Thank you.


----------



## sohankpatel

Mikeygmzmg said:


> -___-


ROSELINE SHARKS!!! I love those guys they look so cool when they are in schools, sadly my 55g is pretty stocked right now and i dont have room


----------



## drx




----------



## PerfectDepth

20 gallon long:
http://m.imgur.com/a/3bB30


----------



## Immortal1

Best pic I have so far. Lot of great pics so far!


----------



## DaveFish

Mikeygmzmg said:


> -___-


looks great!


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

Immortal1 said:


> Best pic I have so far. Lot of great pics so far!


Beautiful tank I love those rainbows


----------



## treyLcham

3months ago =-).


----------



## toybox22

My old 20 long. 










And now the restart. Going for the dutch vibe.


----------



## WaterLife

@toybox22

I wouldn't mind a tank full of water wisteria! Great plant.

By the way, your second picture isn't displaying for me.


----------



## toybox22

@WaterLife

Ya. It was my first planted tank, so everything was just wild and I let it grow. But looking back, it doesn't look half bad. haha

I changed the second picture. Should be working now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

It's crazy how full wisteria grows. I added some to my tank and they are slowly but surely taking over.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

Lets see some more pics guys!


----------



## fishyfishy101

A ten gallon I'm working on http://m.imgur.com/gallery/ljNbNg0
I need to clean the filter intake, don't judge


----------



## philipraposo1982




----------



## Mikeygmzmg

philipraposo1982 said:


> View attachment 547514


This one has a super cool look to it, I like that red rock mixed in and the plant selection.


----------



## philipraposo1982

Thanks, its all crypts (20 different variety) with fissidens for the carpet.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

philipraposo1982 said:


> Thanks, its all crypts (20 different variety) with fissidens for the carpet.


The fissidens are awesome. I had a hard time with them for some reason, it was most likely the temperature of my water. I had to have it warm to keep some species of my livestock alive. I want to try again on my next scape.


----------



## philipraposo1982

Yeah heat suck for all mosses ime. I have Cory's and cherry barbs in this tank and keep temp at 75. Which is great for everything. I think some crypts might like it a tad warmer but that's just a hunch I have based on growth


----------



## leemacnyc

a work in progress...

Bump:


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

Dang that makes me want to put pearlweed in my tank. Looking awesome.


----------



## ichy

I like the thick random look.

My Peacock Gudegon was being photogenic tonight

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## klibs

leemacnyc said:


> a work in progress...
> 
> Bump:


I love this tank - will be awesome in a few months


----------



## charlie 1

klibs said:


> I love this tank - will be awesome in a few months


klibs ,I share your thoughts.
Good job.


----------



## vols6

75g working on s. repens and micro sword carpet. Just trimmed ludwigia, took out the big stems and replanted in the back. Waiting patiently for it to fill in. Tank has been up and running for about 3 weeks


----------



## brandon133

55 gallon. Battling some BBA, but all seems well in this photo!


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

brandon133 said:


> 55 gallon. Battling some BBA, but all seems well in this photo!


Wow this is on another level. Probably tops all of the 55's I've seen... Great use of height in the tank and awesome how it has 2 tiers.


----------



## brandon133

Mikeygmzmg said:


> Wow this is on another level. Probably tops all of the 55's I've seen... Great use of height in the tank and awesome how it has 2 tiers.


Thanks! That's a really wonderful compliment.


----------



## giselflorez

*Here is my 30Gal*

My tank as of a few days ago! Its a little over 2 yrs.


----------



## materializer

600L S.AM / EI / 9 symphysodon / Difficult to maintain, but damn I'm proud


----------



## Liplant




----------



## fishybiz21

Dwarf baby tears are finally starting to carpet....... slowly. lol


----------



## charlie 1

25 Gallon


----------



## xUvitende

Good times. 60L


----------



## Ziggy953

Well I haven't posted a pic of my 40b anywhere on this forum yet. Why not here and why not today?


----------



## charlie 1

*79 Gallon*


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

charlie 1 said:


>


Wow this is so nice Charlie...

Dang that's why I hate seeing nice tanks because it always makes me want to rescape lol...


----------



## Rockadoodle

Figured Id join in. This is my 20 Gallon long currently. Will be adding CO2 soon.


----------



## Tiptop

Rockadoodle said:


> Figured Id join in. This is my 20 Gallon long currently. Will be adding CO2 soon.


Lovely layout in there!


----------



## Ghia

My 50G Low catfish tank (47L x 18B x 14H), has been running for 1 year. Not really "scaped" at all, but took a chance on posting it anyway ;-)


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

Rockadoodle said:


> Figured Id join in. This is my 20 Gallon long currently. Will be adding CO2 soon.



Beautiful tank. I can't believe how those plants are poppin with color even with no co2. What is the red plant? Not AR mini or variegated right?


----------



## Rockadoodle

Thank you! That is actually ar mini growing wild. I have a e series turned down to 75% and use liquid ei at a quarter dose. No co2 and still some color but with co2 everything will pop. I took a few more shots before a massive trim today.


----------



## xFaKx

This is my 20g. Its not really an aquascape attempt. Its my first planted tank and i am merely just filling it with as many verities of plants as i can find and learning how to use fertilizers/lights/co2 and techniques to be successful. I am working on my new 75g to try and attempt a real aquascape.


----------



## ichy

xFaKx said:


> This is my 20g. Its not really an aquascape attempt. Its my first planted tank and i am merely just filling it with as many verities of plants as i can find and learning how to use fertilizers/lights/co2 and techniques to be successful. I am working on my new 75g to try and attempt a real aquascape.


too funny, that's exactly how my tank looks and where I'm at in the hobby, even down to the ehiem skimmer in the back!:wink2:


----------



## doughnut

Seriously. Why did I have to wonder into this thread. I'm not kidding, I'm upset haha! My aquarium is absolutely terrible compared to everyone elses. 

-sigh- back to the drawing board!


So I've got a request. Post your lighting, CO2(if used or not) and fertilizer schedules with your pictures (unless you want to keep secrets..) because these are some outright beautiful tanks.


----------



## dhsanti

Rockadoodle said:


> Thank you! That is actually ar mini growing wild. I have a e series turned down to 75% and use liquid ei at a quarter dose. No co2 and still some color but with co2 everything will pop. I took a few more shots before a massive trim today.


Wow ! Great looking tank

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

Lots of insparation from these pics guys. can't wait to do another rescape. I really want to do a mountain range type setup. Lots of height since my tank is 24" tall. I will use egg crate and tons of seiryu stone. I think I will use only mosses on this one and maybe a little bylxa.


----------



## Mattymo92

**

My new 36 gallon bow front!

View attachment 567585


Bump:
View attachment 567593


My tank journal below:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/979337-new-36-gallons-bowfront.html


----------



## livebearer

PerfectDepth said:


> 20 gallon long:
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


i hope you dont mind but i saved this tank of yours as my inspiration tank ....im hoping i can get my 29g to look as beautiful as yours!


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

bump, I wanna see some more tanks!


----------



## Liplant

My 93 cube


----------



## bsantucci

My current and hopefully long term scape. Only a week old so still needs to grow in. 










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

bsantucci said:


> My current and hopefully long term scape. Only a week old so still needs to grow in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This tank is awesome!! Love the way the wood flows in with it.


----------



## bsantucci

Mikeygmzmg said:


> This tank is awesome!! Love the way the wood flows in with it.


Thanks! Took a few tries to position it to something that wouldn't get lost in the plants but I finally got it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Calestus

Getting there.


----------



## mhAquarium

Here is my 20gl tall planted tank. I did rimless for the tank just few days ago. The tank has been setting up for two weeks. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

mhAquarium said:


> Here is my 20gl tall planted tank. I did rimless for the tank just few days ago. The tank has been setting up for two weeks. Hope you guys like it.


This looks great man! I really like how tall you have the plants. What is the name of the rotala furthest to the right?


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

Bump! I'm itching to see some new tanks.


----------



## MaroMan

Mikeygmzmg said:


> Bump! I'm itching to see some new tanks.


Mikeygmzmg, I hear you! i am using these pictures as inspiration for my 75! not quite proud enough of it yet to put it on here though, have some more work to do! GIVE ME MORE!!!:nerd:


----------



## AquaAurora

Old photo but I think one of my favorites for this tank.


----------



## PickieBee

bsantucci said:


>


What's that emersed part on the top right? Is it a planted HOB? Do you have a closer pic?


----------



## bsantucci

PickieBee said:


> What's that emersed part on the top right? Is it a planted HOB? Do you have a closer pic?


It's actually a manufactured riparium planter. You can get it from the below:
Riparium Planter 2-pack (Aqua Verdi) | Riparium Supply


----------



## Krtyr26

I just got a new light and some new plants. This straight back hexagon tank was difficult to light on edges , this light covers all areas of the tank..yay still a work in progress, and lots of crossed fingers, but here is my proud moment in the hobby so far.


----------



## Seetide

*New Tank Day 7*

New tank on day 7!


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

Seetide said:


> New tank on day 7!


beautiful, I really like this one. Can't wait to see it grow in.


----------



## cube860

*12 gallon long proudness*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Seetide

Thanks! I have been keeping Reef tanks for the last 15 years and this is my first freshwater tank since then. I feel like a complete newbie again so this forum will be extremely helpful, sure I will have a lot of questions.


----------



## Liplant

Chopped this weekend and this is how it came out


----------



## NatureGirl

Amazing tanks on here!!! I will share one of these days when I feel a little prouder...


----------



## osmed086

36 Gallon Low Tech. Very proud of this tank, it's only 4 months old but a lot of hard work has gone into it.


----------



## Maryland Guppy

Testing a pic from a different link.
Some new yellow mollies, they move too fast.


----------



## Seetide

What are you using to hold the plants growing out of the tank aquaaurora?

Bump: Did a little work on the top of tank this morning..

Bump:


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

re-scaped a bit, and I was feeling proud last night!


----------



## AquaAurora

Seetide said:


> What are you using to hold the plants growing out of the tank aquaaurora?


These plastic shower caddies from my grocery store $2 and $3 respectively. 


I pulled out the suction cups as they inevitably fail, and replaced them with encased wire (keep exposed metal tips out of the tank). I got this wire from home depot in the electrical section, forget price but I think under $5 for more wire than I could ever need, its very rigid and keeps its form once bent into place. You'll need wire cutters to cut these.


For media within the cups I use expanded clay media I had leftover from doing an aquaponic system. Its lighter than gravel and works well (rinse and soak the clay before sue to get loose debris off and get them water logged).

There is also a thread in the ripariums section with alternative riparium basket you can look at for other options/ideas:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/25-riparium-terrarium-vivarium/987513-types-rip-planters.html


----------



## Crash701

Work in progress


----------



## t-mare

Great looking tanks everyone.
Here is one of mine it is a 40 gallon.


----------



## sara-86

Haven't added my plants but I have my rock, wood and a bit of moss/moss balls. Haven't decided what the final layout will be yet - work in progress


----------



## fullinger

100 gallon sparsely planted...


----------



## sara-86

@Toyboy22 both setup are beautiful


----------



## ichy

4 day old 50 gallon


----------



## Brooklyn

My two current tanks


----------



## ichy

Love these^^^^^ is the one on the left going to be for shellies? I want one like that! Inspired!


----------



## RWaters

Gotta agree with ichy. Those are wickedly cool tanks. I was just looking at some multis yesterday. Too bad I'm trying to downsize.


----------



## EVANATOOR77

Not the greatest photo, but this is my 20l aquarium in fall 2015, just days before I tore it down. Biggest regret in my years of keeping aquariums. I will probably never make it look like that again, but I'm trying, to get there again, perhaps make a few improvements. The second pic is that tank now. Not quite as glorious, but it's getting there.


----------



## Aechele

15 gal column. Lace plant is out of control


----------



## Whinmeister




----------



## Mikevwall

My 150 gal's current state. I am always open to opinions/ constructive criticism!



P.S. my fiancé hung up those pictures yesterday while I was at work. Don't mind them...


----------



## Aechele

Just started today. Can't wait for the last couple plants to come in


----------



## trailsnale

Aechele said:


> 15 gal column. Lace plant is out of control


can't recall seeing a better looking one...spectacular!


----------



## Brooklyn

ichy said:


> Love these^^^^^ is the one on the left going to be for shellies? I want one like that! Inspired!



Hey cheers mate, yeah Tanganyika tank. I now have some fish in there and I'll post some up over the weekend

Bump:


RWaters said:


> Gotta agree with ichy. Those are wickedly cool tanks. I was just looking at some multis yesterday. Too bad I'm trying to downsize.


Thanks mate, yeah I designed them to hide everything really and surprisingly didn't cost a fortune to set up. 

Yeah Tanganyika cichlids and I'll have some photos up soon


----------



## Seetide

Brooklyn said:


> Hey cheers mate, yeah Tanganyika tank. I now have some fish in there and I'll post some up over the weekend
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Thanks mate, yeah I designed them to hide everything really and surprisingly didn't cost a fortune to set up.
> 
> Yeah Tanganyika cichlids and I'll have some photos up soon


Nice!!! Tanganyikan cichlids are what got me into fish many years ago please post some pics as that tank progresses. Might inspire me to do the tank that started it all for me again!


----------



## ROWEBLAST

75 gallon rainbowfish tank. This one is different every couple of months as I love changing plants!


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

ROWEBLAST said:


> 75 gallon rainbowfish tank. This one is different every couple of months as I love changing plants!


Looks great Roweblast! Is that cardinalis in the front the ones I sent you? I haven't seen them purple since I first put them in my tank. I remember them being purple like that when they were out of the water for a while.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Brooklyn said:


> My two current tanks


Are these Cad Light tank setups? I was looking at purchasing one but they all look like they come with overflows that are unnecessary for planted tanks. Did you have them do a custom?

I'm mainly interested in the stands, but it seems like all of these companies only sell as a system, so bet it. lol

Anyways, thanks for any insight! Great setups!


----------



## frog111

*20 gal long*

Using aquavitro Aquasolum substrate.


----------



## Krtyr26

Two months of using my finnex planted 24/7 light my plants have finally taken off, its only taken me a year of trials and errors to get it going right. Ive been using flourish and root tabs by seachem along with excel. I really would like an easy plant to grow in my tank that is a different color, any suggestions??


----------



## toybox22




----------



## quangtm

My 20 gal


----------



## Aechele

Krtyr, there are a lot of beautiful ludwigia out there aside from the green ones. I have one that turns a really pretty red at the top. I have the finnex light too. Also have some riccia fluitans on a rock. It's a bright, light green that always catches the eye when I look at the tank


----------



## TaylorTurner

12 gallon long:


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

TaylorTurner said:


> 12 gallon long:
> 
> Love the look of this tank. Very cool! The grass is awesome, reminds me of a golf course I play at called Torrey Pines.


----------



## TaylorTurner

Mikeygmzmg said:


> Love the look of this tank. Very cool! The grass is awesome, reminds me of a golf course I play at called Torrey Pines.


Haha, thanks man!


----------



## vajcher91

Heres my 20H tank 










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

vajcher91 said:


> Heres my 20H tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Is that mini pelia along the bottom?


----------



## vajcher91

Mikeygmzmg said:


> Is that mini pelia along the bottom?


No. Fissiden fontanus

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## sara-86

sara-86 said:


> Haven't added my plants but I have my rock, wood and a bit of moss/moss balls. Haven't decided what the final layout will be yet - work in progress


Finally got time to rescape


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

sara-86 said:


> Finally got time to rescape
> 
> Awesome tank Sara! The stones along the back look great and that moss circle is really nice.


----------



## Plantednoob7

Wow some really great tanks here. I just dove into this endeavor purely with knowledge gained from this site. Here's my tank at the beginning then about 6 weeks later. 
Thanks to all the members here


----------



## steamboatpilot

*Carpet Practice*


----------



## BobbyS

7.5g
Eheim cannister
18in planted +
Citric acid diy co2
Sacher npk + fe/trace

Orange rili
Red rili
Painted fire

Having a hard time balancing light frets and co2... shrimp happy, hc not so much ?


----------



## Mattcosner10

Just rescaped my tank. Here are the pics, 50 gal bow front. Sunsun canister filter, two powerheads, stock includes 6 angels, red tailed shark, bumble bee and scarlet goby, albino bristle nose pleco, sword tail, panda garra, bamboo shrimp, 3 loaches, and a few more....


----------



## rebelbuck1993

my rescaped 75g to a island / log mountain theme now comes the patient growing plant wait







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## discuspaul

Wow - there are a ton of gorgeous tanks in this thread, ladies and gentlemen !
You all have good reason to be proud.

Here's my 75 gal - nothing great about the aqua-scape layout, but it works in terms of being easy to keep everything squeaky clean, which is just what the discus need.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

discuspaul said:


> Wow - there are a ton of gorgeous tanks in this thread, ladies and gentlemen !
> You all have good reason to be proud.
> 
> Here's my 75 gal - nothing great about the aqua-scape layout, but it works in terms of being easy to keep everything squeaky clean, which is just what the discus need.


So awesome Paul, I always look forward to pics of your tank. Love that white sand and clean layout.


----------



## stephanie

This is my 46 gallon bowfront aquarium. It's 2 weeks old today! I'm a beginning as far as planted tanks go, so it's pretty basic, but my fish seem to really enjoy their new setup!


----------



## MikeP_123




----------



## pinkkiwi1230

One week newly planted 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS79

This is a new tank in progress, its only been up for a week, and the bulk of the plants will be coming from the 20L I am taking down and replacing with this tank.

These 2 lonely plants were bought this week, so they got to go into the new tank.

Just haven't had time to start the tear down of the 20L and transfer the plants over but hopefully by next weekend, I can get it done.


----------



## MaroMan

MikeP_123 said:


>


That hardscape resembles pride rock! I really wanted to try and do that but didn't have the time to search for the rocks to do it! Looks great!


----------



## 10kredline

Before (12/5/15)



Recent (5/6/16)


----------



## vajcher91

At 1 month 6 days


----------



## Cmeister

@vajcher91

Really neat tank - the dense hairgrass, all in different directions, makes it look... Natural? I'm not sure how to describe it - maybe torrid. I could imagine it to be a shrimp forest.


----------



## vajcher91

Cmeister said:


> @vajcher91
> 
> Really neat tank - the dense hairgrass, all in different directions, makes it look... Natural? I'm not sure how to describe it - maybe torrid. I could imagine it to be a shrimp forest.


Thanks. Still got to scape the algae off the sides and the hair grass is due for mowing. Lol. Hopefully i can limit the growth of hair algae as im battling it atm. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## trailsnale

like this pic for the shadowing. only 1 light is on this time of day. (not handy with a camera, clearly!)


----------



## AquaAurora




----------



## charlie 1

17 gln (60P) 2 months old


----------



## Mike16T

My First planted tank... =)


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

Mike16T said:


> My First planted tank... =)


Nice work! I like the way the wood goes over the rock mound on the right.


----------



## Mike16T

Mikeygmzmg said:


> Nice work! I like the way the wood goes over the rock mound on the right.


Thanks! That is from the 2nd month.. Last month I added a Co2 system and made some slight changes 2 days ago.. =) Will upload pic once my phone done uploading the picture to my google drive.. Taking too long... >_>


----------



## Mike16T

Current tank looks.. The MC's are overflowing already, wonder if I should trim some. Just need the back left of the tank to get filled up, not too much light on that area so I recently moved the light a little back to light up the area. 

I wish I could hide the CO2 tubing or have a Co2 reactor but no space on the back of the tank for it... =(


CO2 system: 
- Aquatek Mini CO2 regulator
- 20 oz. Paintball
- U-barn CO2 atomizer diffuser (awesome stuff, super fine bubble mist) 

Plants added: 
- Rotala remoir sunset
- Ludwigia super red mini 
- Fessiden Fontanus
- Flame moss
- Rotala butterfly mini
- Bucephalandra brownie jade and kadegang


----------



## Jeff5614

Here's a pic of a version of my 75 from a few years ago.









And another version.









I always liked this pic.









And after I gave up stems.


----------



## sharkbunnie

Here's my 10g after about a week.


----------



## AquaAurora




----------



## theone29

My 20L, about 2 months old now.


----------



## vajcher91

Love looking at the top of my tank 










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis

First go at a high tech setup


----------



## KingKoopa512

My ada mini m and 2.5 standard nano tank
















Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorTurner

The current state of my 12 gallon long:


----------



## jarredlc

bsantucci said:


> My current and hopefully long term scape. Only a week old so still needs to grow in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Don't guess you (or anyone else for that matter) would be willing to give me a list of the plants you have in here, would you? I'm new and am trying to connect plants that I'm interested in to names. :wink2:


----------



## bsantucci

jarredlc said:


> Don't guess you (or anyone else for that matter) would be willing to give me a list of the plants you have in here, would you? I'm new and am trying to connect plants that I'm interested in to names. :wink2:


 At that time I had AR Mini, Lobelia Cardinalis, Ludwigia Glandulosa, Ludwigia Cuba, Bacopa Salzmani, Star Repens, and Cyperus Helferi.


----------



## theDCpump

Angelfish and plant algae before the suggested nerite snail crew.


----------



## theDCpump

The project goes on.
Old bedroom. New tanks. DC pump conversions, sumps and overflows.
Music, full internet, Netflix and wireless mouse. Sometimes nothing, sometimes Excel daily if possible, w/ Flourish 1-2x per wk.
Nerites, Nerites, Nerites. :wink2:

65gal, 60 rimless cube, 75gal, 30gal and an 80 rimless to replace it, devouring the 30gal as its sump.


----------



## xFaKx




----------



## the_dj_kz

Sent from my Lenovo A859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverboa

Joining the thread =)


----------



## Designs in clay plants

what is this plant in your photo that looks like three leaved clover sort of? i like it very much
My 75 gal is coming along great and feels super to be back with tropicals and the planted tank.
I have to learn how to take photos without glass glare yet? that is so distracting to see that happen.
thanks


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx

damn! you dropped a pretty penny on those Kessil lights


----------



## ScubaSteve

Here's my 29 gallon right after a water change...yes, fake pearling!!! LOL. Unfortunately, this was the last pic before I took it down during our move. I miss it!


----------



## sfshrimp

*5 gallon*

5 gallon tank ([censored][censored][censored][censored]ty iphone photo). It's messy and starting to like that about it.


----------



## lisa1

*12 gal aquaponic system*

5 neon tetras and various plants. The only filter is a herb pot with hydroponic clay pebbles.


----------



## Smooch

sfshrimp said:


> 5 gallon tank ([censored][censored][censored][censored]ty iphone photo). It's messy and starting to like that about it.


I like your messy tank. It's very organic and natural looking. :grin2:


----------



## sfshrimp

Smooch said:


> I like your messy tank. It's very organic and natural looking. :grin2:


Thanks. I had a friend who was about to start his aquarium and then went to Africa on safari so he gave me all his plants. Some of the plants are XXL size like the aponogeton ulvaceus, java fern, giant hair grass and the madagascar lace ferns which are sprouting from a bulb state. Also won an auction on here and got some beautiful plants from a fellow member. There's all this guppy grass floating around which obscures the other plants - the shrimp are going nuts on it. I'm probably going to have to take some of this stuff out at some point and move it to the 12 gallon i'm starting.

Bump:


theDCpump said:


> The project goes on.
> Old bedroom. New tanks. DC pump conversions, sumps and overflows.
> Music, full internet, Netflix and wireless mouse. Sometimes nothing, sometimes Excel daily if possible, w/ Flourish 1-2x per wk.
> Nerites, Nerites, Nerites. :wink2:
> 
> 65gal, 60 rimless cube, 75gal, 30gal and an 80 rimless to replace it, devouring the 30gal as its sump.


In that tank with the central layout of driftwood with the really low substrate - are all the plants attached to wood or is there some kind of substrate structure built up behind or into the central wood area where are all those plants are coming out of? Super cool.


----------



## APynckel

Just planted it last night. Organization and "organic-ness" not really taken into account much as just to get them submerged. Will be moving things around soon. Made some pretty obvious mistakes with the initial planting, but was in a hurry to get them out of their paper towels.


----------



## iter

My second aquarium about 2 years ago. I took a break for a year and I will be starting the tank up again soon!


----------



## mibe661

My two tanks, high tech Will soon get a trimming...



















Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## 2RDHEDZ

Here's my ADA 60P


----------



## KingKoopa512

My ada mini m 











Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letsget_weird

Thought I'd add my 29 gallon from about a month ago. My first aquascape, so I'm pretty damn proud. It's since been torn down while moving and I'm soon to rescape it and a new 55 gallon bow front at my new place.


----------



## JohnnyHo

After months busy and not taking care of the tank, it was overran with algae.
Cleaned up, and added CO2 system. Now just hope the carpet is coming back soon.


----------



## Snowflake311

The aquascape was nothing great but I was so pround of how well I got these plants to grow and with no algea. I was proud of this tank.


----------



## TheAnswerIs42

*6 month old low tech dirted 29g*



Snowflake311 said:


> The aquascape was nothing great but I was so pround of how well I got these plants to grow and with no algea. I was proud of this tank.


I have a similar tank thats going through the same thing. My plants are growing like mad in a dirt with a pool sand cap. My tank is well over stocked with small fish (non bigger than an inch) and shrimp (mostly a wild type that hitched in on a plant). There's hundreds of them 

Sorry for the terrible pic:|


----------



## Tibbi

This is my planted tank, the second go around for it. So far so good. Waiting to get shrimp soon. Blue Rili and some micro crabs. There is a shrimp guard on the tank now.


----------



## KingKoopa512

Ada mini M 
Lost cave










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## nel

I'll show one too:


----------



## mherreracruz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

mherreracruz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What LED is that? It looks crazy.


----------



## mherreracruz

Mattb126 said:


> What LED is that? It looks crazy.




Hey, it is a custom built by a co-hobbyist made from 3-w emitters. Total of 60 emitters. It was just installed last weekend. I shifted from T5HO and will now observe if this LED will give better results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

mherreracruz said:


> Hey, it is a custom built by a co-hobbyist made from 3-w emitters. Total of 60 emitters. It was just installed last weekend. I shifted from T5HO and will now observe if this LED will give better results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks really good, and it makes your tank look really good. Mad jealous.


----------



## mherreracruz

Mattb126 said:


> It looks really good, and it makes your tank look really good. Mad jealous.




Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie 1

Nice job

Bump:


mherreracruz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats great job !!
Congrats on the DIY fixture, well built with attention to fit & finish , unlike some i have seen on this forum :smile2:


----------



## John Wong

One month old tank taken with my hand phone. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khardnal

My 55 gallon aquarium/tv stand


----------



## Khardnal

How do u get ur water crystal clear and ur plants green....n what kinda lights u using...thanks


----------



## Zeni123

Hi! 
This is my first take on a planted tank. But I've been planning it for quite a while.









Skickat från min ONEPLUS A3003 via Tapatalk


----------



## geekdad




----------



## heel4you

All Beautiful tanks here!
Here is my 65 gallon. My 1st attempt with a planted tank.
I had alot of help from people on this forum. I would not have been able to do this without all of the information on this forum.
TPT is the best!!


----------



## MaroMan

Tanks look great! I have been changing my tank around in hopes of getting it to look as stellar as other high tech tanks I have seen on here. I have learned a boatload from the members on here and am forever grateful. Just about all the plants in here have come from members here, thank you! The tank is growing and I'm still weeding out the algae, but is at a great place at this time! Hope you like it as much as I do!


----------



## Mattb126

My 55 gallon low tech sad looking tank.


----------



## livingf1t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsarrow

My 90P from last year.


----------



## DXQ

Hi, newish to forum.
Wife and I restarted the 75g tank. It's been sitting empty in our new house for a couple of years ... weren't ready yet.
5 weeks ago we started it up. Low tech low light planted. I helped with hardware and design, she does the plants (so don't ask me what is in it).
Currently it just has Amano Shrimp ... waiting for the levels to settle.


----------



## BettaBettas

DXQ said:


> Hi, newish to forum.
> Wife and I restarted the 75g tank. It's been sitting empty in our new house for a couple of years ... weren't ready yet.
> 3 weeks ago we started it up. Low tech low light planted. I helped with hardware and design, she does the plants (so don't ask me what is in it).
> Currently it just has Amano Shrimp ... waiting for the levels to settle.


what lights are you using? they look really bright for low light!


----------



## DXQ

The lighting ... that is a bit of a story.
The images are brighter than what I visually see it as (I did not post process for accuracy), but my wife says it is a low light x2.
I wanted to go LED since I had issues in the past with fluorescent and they are low power ... and also I am a techie. 
Decided to go cheapest route, and ended up buying a 48" Marineland LED strip light (PAR 20) instead of the one I wanted since it was not in the store. After getting it home I was thinking it was too low light, but we left it. After going to get more plants I found the original cheap LED I wanted to buy, the 48" Aqueon Optibright+ (PAR 18) ... so decided to buy it (we could use the Marineland as a backup). Then we decided to place both on the tank ... so this is why the wife says it is a low light x2.


----------



## BettaBettas

sounds like quite a story. looked at the tank again, forgot to mention it looks really good, don't change anything IMO (100% low tech accurate) unless its water lol!


----------



## DXQ

Thanks.
For the price of both lights I could have just bought one with higher PAR ... oh, well ... though slow growth is not bad.
I think my wife wants to continue with planting ... from our previous experience, planting is a continual thing ... like fish.
Just added the first fish group - some Penguin Tetras (Thayeria boehlkei).


----------



## Mattb126

DXQ said:


> Hi, newish to forum.
> Wife and I restarted the 75g tank. It's been sitting empty in our new house for a couple of years ... weren't ready yet.
> 5 weeks ago we started it up. Low tech low light planted. I helped with hardware and design, she does the plants (so don't ask me what is in it).
> Currently it just has Amano Shrimp ... waiting for the levels to settle.


I think the tank looks great, but some foreground plants would be nice

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Cet

Hi yall! This is my 5 gallon nano! Guppy planted tank!::wink2:


----------



## Phokey

2+ months in... I guess it's time to trim stuff.


----------



## frenziedpace

Phokey said:


> 2+ months in... I guess it's time to trim stuff.


Very creative hardscape.roud: The left reminds me of a Pyramid in the jungle.


----------



## Phokey

Thanks, took some time and a couple hamstring cramps to get it looking natural.


----------



## second

Phokey said:


> Thanks, took some time and a couple hamstring cramps to get it looking natural.


Giant dogfish? :smile2:


----------



## KingKoopa512

Day 7









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phokey

Banana plant shot this guy up in like 2 days.


----------



## KingKoopa512

Day 14









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump

*Reading, Movie, Internet room.*


----------



## charlie 1

theDCpump said:


> *Reading, Movie, Internet room.*


Nice room , no need for movies :wink2:
Are all your Lights Kessil?
How do you like them?


----------



## Aquamom

You folks can see some of mine in the gallery.


----------



## theDCpump

Stickfish. Farlowella genus.












charlie 1 said:


> Nice room , no need for movies :wink2:
> Are all your Lights Kessil?
> How do you like them?


Yes, all Kessil.
Great lights. 'Should have purchased all A80 series honestly. I have no idea what I'm doing yet. I honestly kill plants like the rest of em'.


----------



## KingKoopa512

theDCpump said:


> Stickfish. Farlowella genus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all Kessil.
> Great lights. 'Should have purchased all A80 series honestly. I have no idea what I'm doing yet. I honestly kill plants like the rest of em'.


Very nice heard that they eat some type of algae might be a different fish lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump

KingKoopa512 said:


> Very nice *heard that they eat some type of algae* might be a different fish lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Correct.


----------



## [email protected]

My clearwater amazon scape. I'm not sure I'm happy with it though...


----------



## livingf1t

[email protected] said:


> My clearwater amazon scape. I'm not sure I'm happy with it though...




Could use a little more plants but the tank looks great!! Just my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

livingf1t said:


> Could use a little more plants but the tank looks great!! Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks! I know that there isn't much plant/rocks in a correct amazon and even at that, angels are blackwater with tanks and leaf litter/no green but I agree with you.

What do you think about the substrate? It's EC but I think sand might do better? I know capping is out of the question...


----------



## livingf1t

[email protected] said:


> Hey thanks! I know that there isn't much plant/rocks in a correct amazon and even at that, angels are blackwater with tanks and leaf litter/no green but I agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the substrate? It's EC but I think sand might do better? I know capping is out of the question...




I have changed out my tank about 5 times in a year between ec/sand, ec only, sand only, lol it's only my opinion but I think it looks great the way you have it. I have corries in my tank and it was impossible to keep the sand clean when I had ec and sand. I would clean it and within seconds there would be ec on the sand lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

livingf1t said:


> I have changed out my tank about 5 times in a year between ec/sand, ec only, sand only, lol it's only my opinion but I think it looks great the way you have it. I have corries in my tank and it was impossible to keep the sand clean when I had ec and sand. I would clean it and within seconds there would be ec on the sand lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have three Jullis and they have been doing great.


----------



## theDCpump

*Cute before they get big.*


----------



## KingKoopa512

[email protected] said:


> My clearwater amazon scape. I'm not sure I'm happy with it though...


Some jungle would look very nice in your tank . Also nice tank btw 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phokey

I like the background pieces.

Always something new sprouting up in Temple Tank.


----------



## clownplanted

Two 30" plus swords figuring the 24" high tank is not enough and trying to grow out 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrynolan27

Fluval accent low tech.
Glass cats, longfin blue ram, ember tetras, neon tetras, ranger pleco, albino longfin bushynose pleco, horned nerite snail. Various anubias, vallisneria nana, crinum calamistratum. Current usa sat plus pro for lighting.


----------



## gbroeckel

what kind of grass is that? It's beautiful and I have been looking for something like this for quite some time


----------



## KingKoopa512

Mr aqau 17.1









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phokey

Blooming!


----------



## Phokey

Saw this today; took the first picture and then we went to dinner and then...

Holy Mother of Pearl!


----------



## BettaBettas




----------



## Super_

40b


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew

92 corner that is still very much a work in progress.


----------



## awesometim1

20 Gallon Shrimp Tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry

Lots of beautiful tanks in here. This is my 15 gallon column waking up in the morning.


----------



## ryuxen




----------



## Joe7cri

I love all these tanks! Hoping that I can come close to these some day. Hey Ryuxen (or anyone else) what are those anemone looking plants in your picture? I love how they look.


----------



## Opare

Joe7cri said:


> I love all these tanks! Hoping that I can come close to these some day. Hey Ryuxen (or anyone else) what are those anemone looking plants in your picture? I love how they look.


An Eriocaulon species, maybe E. polaris.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenziedpace

7.5g cube, set up about 10 weeks ago.


----------



## APynckel




----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

charlie 1 said:


> 25 Gallon




May I ask what plants these are? Thanks a lot


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

Jeff5614 said:


> Here's a pic of a version of my 75 from a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always liked this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after I gave up stems.




May I ask what plants you used in these scapes?


----------



## Jeff5614

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> May I ask what plants you used in these scapes?


Sure. In the first pic the stems in the background are Ludwigia cuba. There is also java fern, pretty evident, and the groundcover is L. brasiliensis with a few stems of something I can't recall. It seems like it might have been considered a Staurogyne species at the time but has since been renamed.

Next pic, left to right across the back. P. stellatus, narrow leaf, is the reddish stem. The green on the right is P. erectus. The lower pinkish green in the center is sunset hygro. To the right of that is rotala green. The small little bush sitting in front of where the sunset hygro and rotala meet is the dwarf form of Lobelia cardinalis. On the front left and right we have Blyxa japonica with Stauro repens in the center. Oh and the too big anubias is on the right front also.

The third pic is the same plants as the second pic just shaped a bit differently.

Pic four is java fern trident with blyxa japonica on the left and right front and the ground cover is stauro repens. There's a bit of lobelia in the back left corner which had gotten not as compact and leggier after lowering the light for that particular "scape." I really liked that plant at the time and although it didn't go with that setup I hated to get rid of it which I eventually did. That layout is till probably my favorite.

Let me know if I can be of more help.


----------



## Silang

My low cost, low maintenance tank. 
All backyard substrate(dirt, sand, gravel)
Backyard leaf litter, twigs/branches, and rocks. 
No co2. 
No ferts. 
All natural light, with 11w bulb for evening viewing.
Sponge filter and airstone no longer running lol
Tank is 90 days old.

Stock: 11 Tiger Barbs, 3 Kuhli Loaches, 3 Boesemani Rainbowfish, 1 Redtail Black Shark, 4 Nerite snails
Plants: Vallisneria, Bacopa Monneiri, Water Lettuce, Amazon Swords, Pearlweed, Ludwigia, Pennywort.


----------



## jsarrow

Bump:


BettaBettas said:


>


That's a great looking tank! Is that a Fluval Spec?


----------



## Designs in clay plants

Here is my 'proud tank moment' ! 75 gal planted/reactor & Canister filter/ white pool sand / wave maker pump hoping to maybe upgrade to a SicceXStream-E Wave Pump (anyone else use this pump?) My dream tank still awaits - want to try discus before my aqua days end...Photo is not the best/ sorry here. thanks


----------



## KrypleBerry

10 gal planted Gardneri killi/dwarf frog tank
And 15 gallon column


----------



## Silang

Morning shot of my low tech / natural tank


----------



## freshestemo412

Well I might as well join the fun!


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

jsarrow said:


> Bump:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great looking tank! Is that a Fluval Spec?




I am just going to answer for you. It is most definitely a Fluval spec v. Very nice scape, especially for such a confined space.


----------



## secuono

Might as well add my jungle. 
125 for my BGK & her tankmates.


----------



## Phokey

Wilderness.


----------



## X45

one of the twin tanks.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump

*48x24x16H. Red eye royal.*


----------



## MattHunt

Lovely!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwmeghann

I am brand new to this hobby but am completely addicted. These are my first actual tanks ( other that a gold fish in a bowl)! I'm quite proud for my first ever attempt at a good planted tank. You can tell I set up my 2.5g nano as my second tank. Had a little practice after my five gallon.


----------



## charlie 1

*re worked 79 gallon star fire*

This tank was redone in June2017,a post of it in it`s earlier iteration is in this topic.
Lighting - 4 x54 watt Tek Light with Zoo med bulbs
Substrate - Netlea soil


----------



## KrypleBerry

My very new 60 cube.


----------



## MRIGUY

charlie 1 said:


> This tank was redone in June2017,a post of it in it`s earlier iteration is in this topic.
> Lighting - 4 x54 watt Tek Light with Zoo med bulbs
> Substrate - Netlea soil


Very nice tank. I like the symetry


----------



## Nigel95

*Day 60 first forest scape*
forest scape 128l day 60 p3 by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## vvDO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conduct




----------



## hunterlook

Nigel95 said:


> *Day 60 first forest scape*
> 
> forest scape 128l day 60 p3 by Nigel H, on Flickr




Insanely well done perspective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H_C

Nigel95 said:


> *Day 60 first forest scape*
> 
> forest scape 128l day 60 p3 by Nigel H, on Flickr




Always wondered what type of wood people use for the trees especially the way it makes them look like they have roots.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry

H_C said:


> Nigel95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Day 60 first forest scape*
> 
> forest scape 128l day 60 p3 by Nigel H, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wondered what type of wood people use for the trees especially the way it makes them look like they have roots.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

"Spider wood" a type of azalea stump usually to my understanding is popular for this effect. Manzanita works well too.


----------



## drgarbanzo

Still needs moss for the rocks and branches and maybe some crypts (I just haven't seen any I like yet) but I'm happy with the progress so far. The oto's I added in the other day are doing well eating diligently and pooping up a storm


----------



## H_C

Finally a tank im happy with. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogozhin75

Not heavily planted (because cichlids), but I'm digging it.


----------



## requiem

My 60g room divider


----------



## Mattb126

Rogozhin75 said:


> Not heavily planted (because cichlids), but I'm digging it.


Your cichlids will be "digging" it before long

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogozhin75

Mattb126 said:


> Your cichlids will be "digging" it before long
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


yeah, I know, they already are a little, but it's just two swords so if they dig em up oh well.


----------



## Nigel95

Update from my forest - day 112
day 112 forest aquascape 128l 2.0 by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

75 gallon


----------



## H_C

Nigel95 said:


> Update from my forest - day 112
> 
> day 112 forest aquascape 128l 2.0 by Nigel H, on Flickr




Its just getting better and better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

